# 13 Fishing Freefall?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone see one in person yet? Planning to get one?

I’ve talked myself out of an inline reel for the past two years, but I’m seriously considering trying the Freefall. The ability to engage/disengage the spool with one hand would offer some advantages over a spinning reel when vertical jigging. Also, I like the idea of using it as a dead stick reel (baitrunner). However, I don’t have any experience with reels from 13 Fishing, and not sure about the build quality.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

13 Fishing make excellent products. I can not comment on their customer service as I have never had to use them. The main advantage of inline reel is elimination of line twist. Same thing could be accomplished by using braid as your main line and use of mono as leader. Another advantage is lighter weight. Easier and more precise jigging control if you use pencil grip method.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Got a inline two years ago eagle claw, and they do free fall great but when your reeling in a big slob on lake Erie the line digs into the spool bad and builds up on one side or the other side so Im not a fan!!!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a 6061 and it does well for heavy jigs. Inline is good for pannies in 10 fow... I have fished side by side with a spinning reel and seen no difference. For horizontal presentations like a jigging rap then I see line twist making a difference. Would I do it again? Nope. Will I get a free fall? Nope. I just haven't seen the significant difference. Pfleugger tritons and presidents for me.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

13 fishing is top of the line IMO. Have a Whiteout combo and it's my go to rod !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had one inline and that was enough. Won't go into details as too many different problems to type.

As far as 13 goes, I purchase one of their baitcasters and had constant problems with line getting between the spool and the frame. Way more clearance than my Lews and Shimano and Diawa. Took it back to the dealer and he said there were some QC issues that 13 needed to improve on. My experience was two years ago. Perhaps 13 has improved.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I love my 6060 Ice reel, top quality and yes every once in a while the line will get between the reel and the spool but its well worth it....I just wish I had more money to buy more of them....LOL


----------

